# Serien-ABC



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Regeln sollten klar sein, s. Städte, Fluss, Celebrities ... 

Ich fang' mal an:

Andor


----------



## faker369 (17 Okt. 2022)

Breaking Bad


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Californication


----------



## djvollcull (17 Okt. 2022)

Death in Paradise


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Elementary


----------



## faker369 (17 Okt. 2022)

F is for Family


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## faker369 (17 Okt. 2022)

How i met your Mother


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Ice Age


----------



## Hope (17 Okt. 2022)

J.A.G. – Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Kojak


----------



## Cherubini (17 Okt. 2022)

Lupin


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

MacGyver


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Navy CIS


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Ozark


----------



## faker369 (17 Okt. 2022)

Primeval Rückkehr der Urzeitmonster


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Okt. 2022)

Rote Rosen


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Terra Nova


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Unseen


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

V - Die Besucher


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Westworld


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Young Rock


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Z Nation


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Airwolf


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Babylon Berlin


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Cobra Kai


----------



## Rolli (17 Okt. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Evil


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Fackeln im Sturm


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Gomorrha


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Hawaii-five-O


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

In with the devil


----------



## frank63 (17 Okt. 2022)

Jake & McCabe


----------



## Austin (17 Okt. 2022)

Kung Fu


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Love Boat


----------



## Max100 (18 Okt. 2022)

M*A*S*H


----------



## Cherubini (18 Okt. 2022)

Narcos


----------



## faker369 (18 Okt. 2022)

Obi-wan Kenobi


----------



## rostlaube (18 Okt. 2022)

Pumuckl


----------



## Cherubini (18 Okt. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Rote Rosen


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Sabrina - total verhext!


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Tarzan


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Undercover


----------



## Cherubini (18 Okt. 2022)

Vikings


----------



## faker369 (18 Okt. 2022)

Weihnachtsmann & Co. KG


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Your Honor


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Arrow


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Babylon 5


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Criminal Minds


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Daktari


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Entourage


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

For All Mankind


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Gangs of London


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

House of the Dragon


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

In Treatment


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

J.A.G. - Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Kingdom


----------



## jens4975 (18 Okt. 2022)

Liebling Kreuzberg


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Mad Men


----------



## jens4975 (18 Okt. 2022)

NAM - Dienst in Vietnam


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Orphan Black


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Pan Tau


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Quantum Leap(Zurück in die Vergangenheit)


----------



## jens4975 (18 Okt. 2022)

Ronja Räubertochter


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

South Park


----------



## jens4975 (18 Okt. 2022)

T. J. Hooker


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Utopia


----------



## jens4975 (18 Okt. 2022)

Väter der Klamotte


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Wer ist hier der Boss?


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

X-Factor: Das Unfassbare


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

ZERV – Zeit der Abrechnung


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

American Horror Story


----------



## jens4975 (18 Okt. 2022)

Blossom


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Californication


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Dexter


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

E-Ring


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Frasier


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## jens4975 (18 Okt. 2022)

Home Improvement


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Imposters


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Justified


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Kampfstern Galactica


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Lost


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

M*A*S*H


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

NYPD Blue


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Origin


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Peaky Blinders


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## jens4975 (18 Okt. 2022)

Remington Steele


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Southland


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Timeless


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Okt. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Versailles


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Westworld


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Z Nation


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Andor


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Bates Motel


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Cagney & Lacey​


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Denver Clan


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Elementary


----------



## jens4975 (18 Okt. 2022)

Für alle Fälle Fitz


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

GLOW


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Halo


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Jack Taylor


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Knight Rider


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

L.A. Heat


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Murdoch Mysteries


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Nord Nord Mord


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Outlander


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

Praxis Bülowbogen


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Raumpatrouille Orion


----------



## frank63 (18 Okt. 2022)

S.O.S-Charterboot


----------



## Austin (18 Okt. 2022)

Trio mit 4 Fäusten


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2022)

Ufo


----------



## Austin (19 Okt. 2022)

Vikings


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## Austin (19 Okt. 2022)

X Factor: das Unfassbare


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Yakamoz S-245


----------



## Austin (19 Okt. 2022)

Zwei Sommer


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Aftermath


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2022)

Babylon Berlin


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Captain Future


----------



## Cherubini (19 Okt. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Edel & Starck


----------



## frank63 (19 Okt. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Max100 (20 Okt. 2022)

Hart aber herzlich


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Imposter


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Jerks


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Kobra, übernehmen sie


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

L.A.Law


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

MacGyver


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Navy CIS


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

O.C., California​


----------



## TNT (20 Okt. 2022)

Pazific Drive


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Rolli (20 Okt. 2022)

Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## hanskasper (20 Okt. 2022)

Shameless


----------



## frank63 (20 Okt. 2022)

Traumschiff


----------



## Max100 (21 Okt. 2022)

Unbreakable


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

V – Die außerirdischen Besucher kommen​


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Wer ist hier der Boss?


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Yes we camp!


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Zarah – Wilde Jahre


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Akte X


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Bonanza


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

C.S.I. - New York


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2022)

Der Alte


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Ein Fall für TKKG


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Okt. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2022)

Glühendes Feuer


----------



## Max100 (22 Okt. 2022)

Hallo Holly


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Okt. 2022)

Ich heirate eine Familie


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Journeyman – Der Zeitspringer


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Käpt’n Balu und seine tollkühne Crew


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Lassie


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

M*A*S*H*


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Nash Bridges


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

O.C., California


----------



## SteveJ (22 Okt. 2022)

Pan Tau


----------



## Rolli (22 Okt. 2022)

Quantum Leap


----------



## frank63 (22 Okt. 2022)

Rizzoli & Isles


----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2022)

Sabrina total verhext


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Okt. 2022)

Timm Thaler


----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2022)

Unbelievable


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2022)

V.I.P. - Die Bodyguards


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Westworld


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

*X* Factor


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Zurück in die Vergangenheit


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Absentia


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Baywatch


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Criminal Minds


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Eureka


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Family Guy


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Grimm


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Hart aber herzlich


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Immer Ärger mit Dave


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

King of Queens


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Liebling Kreuzberg


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Monk


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Navy CIS


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Orphan Black


----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

Polizeiinspektion 1


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Okt. 2022)

Rote Rosen


----------



## hanskasper (23 Okt. 2022)

Sanctuary


----------



## frank63 (23 Okt. 2022)

Tatort


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## Max100 (24 Okt. 2022)

Vegas


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Waco


----------



## SteveJ (24 Okt. 2022)

X-Factor: Das Unfassbare


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Yellowstone


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Okt. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Punisher (24 Okt. 2022)

A-Team


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2022)

Baywatch


----------



## frank63 (24 Okt. 2022)

C.S.I.-Miami


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Die Zwei


----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2022)

Ein Bayer auf Rügen


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2022)

Familie Feuerstein


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Ghost Whisperer - Stimmen aus dem Jenseits


----------



## Cherubini (25 Okt. 2022)

Hannibal


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Janus


----------



## Brian (25 Okt. 2022)

Kampf gegen die Mafia


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

La Valla


----------



## TNT (25 Okt. 2022)

Matlock


----------



## SteveJ (25 Okt. 2022)

Nord Nord Mord


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Okt. 2022)

Orange is the new black


----------



## frank63 (25 Okt. 2022)

Pink Panther


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2022)

Quiz


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Rache ist ein süßes wort


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Soko 5113


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Tatort


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Um Himmels willen


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Vegas


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Xanadu


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Yankee


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Zombie


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Alle Hunde lieben Theobald


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Brian (26 Okt. 2022)

Cannon


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Dark Matter


----------



## SteveJ (26 Okt. 2022)

Ein Colt für alle Fälle


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Okt. 2022)

Fackeln im Sturm


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Hawaii-Five-O


----------



## frank63 (26 Okt. 2022)

Ice Road Truckers


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Jesse Stone


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2022)

KOJAK​


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2022)

Lost in Space


----------



## Marco2 (26 Okt. 2022)

Miami Vice


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

NCIS: Hawaii


----------



## Marco2 (27 Okt. 2022)

Orient Express


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Peacemaker


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Renegade – Gnadenlose Jagd


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Soko Leipzig


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

T.J.Hooker


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Okt. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Vampires


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

WaPo Duisburg


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Yellowjackets


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Ancient Aliens – Unerklärliche Phänomene​


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Berlin Berlin


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Californication


----------



## TNT (27 Okt. 2022)

Das Traumschiff ⚓️


----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Ein Fall für zwei


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Fackeln im Sturm


----------



## SteveJ (27 Okt. 2022)

Grisu, der kleine Drache


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

House


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Okt. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Jake & McCabe​


----------



## SteveJ (27 Okt. 2022)

Knight Rider


----------



## frank63 (27 Okt. 2022)

Lassie


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2022)

Mission Erde: Sie sind unter uns


----------



## Marco2 (28 Okt. 2022)

Niedrig und Kuhnt


----------



## Cherubini (28 Okt. 2022)

Odysseus


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Paulchen Panther


----------



## Brian (28 Okt. 2022)

Queens


----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)

Ringe der Macht


----------



## Brian (28 Okt. 2022)

Sandmännchen


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

The Mandalorian


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Veep


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Walker - Texas Ranger


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Xena


----------



## frank63 (28 Okt. 2022)

Young Shelton


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Zoo


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2022)

Alamo


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)

Columbo


----------



## hanskasper (28 Okt. 2022)

Death in Paradise


----------



## Marco2 (29 Okt. 2022)

Echt super, Mr. Cooper!


----------



## Max100 (29 Okt. 2022)

Fury


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Galaxy Rangers


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Hannah Montana


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Ivanhoe


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Janus


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Kein Fall für FBI


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

L Word


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Mannix


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Nikita


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

O.C., California


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Polizeiruf 110


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Renn Buddy renn


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Sabrina - total verhext


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Tim Thaler


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

Vorstadtweiber


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Walker - Texas Ranger


----------



## Brian (29 Okt. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## SteveJ (29 Okt. 2022)

Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## frank63 (29 Okt. 2022)

Z - wie Zorro


----------



## Rolli (29 Okt. 2022)

Alien Nation


----------



## Marco2 (30 Okt. 2022)

Bonanza


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Cannon


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Daktari


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Ein Duke kommt selten allein


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Friesland


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Hinter Gittern - Der Frauenknast


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Ice Road Truckers


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Jack & Jill


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

King of Queens


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Law and Order


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

M.A.S.H


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Nachtschwestern


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

O.C., California


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Polizeiinspektion 1


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Ritas Welt


----------



## TNT (30 Okt. 2022)

Schafkopfrennen


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Tarzan


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Unter Uns


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Vera-Ein ganz spezieller Fall


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Warehouse 13


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

X - Die Serie


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

Y: The Last Man


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Zwei Münchner in Hamburg


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Alle Hunde lieben Theobald


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Bonanza


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Chicago P.D.


----------



## Brian (30 Okt. 2022)

Das Krankenhaus am Rande der Stadt. - Hab den Hauptdarsteller damlas in Tschechien in einem Schuhgeschäft gesehn....


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Emergency Room


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2022)

Flash Gordon


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Golden Girls


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Okt. 2022)

Hör mal wer da hämmert


----------



## Rolli (30 Okt. 2022)

In aller Freunschaft


----------



## SteveJ (30 Okt. 2022)

Jack Holborn


----------



## Marco2 (31 Okt. 2022)

Kojak


----------



## SteveJ (31 Okt. 2022)

Lucky Luke


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Magnum


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Navy CIS - L.A.


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Ocean Girl


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Pink Panther


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Q-Force


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Soko Stuttgart


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Tatort


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

V – Die außerirdischen Besucher kommen


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Wilsberg


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

X - Faktor


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Yakari


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Z- wie Zorro


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Alle meine Tiere


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Burn Notice


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

CSI: Miami


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Die Strassen von San Francisco


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Ein starkes Team ( Die Serie schau ich mir regelmässig an )


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Fred Feuerstein


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Hotel


----------



## Brian (31 Okt. 2022)

Ivanhoe


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

J.A.G. - Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Killjoys


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

Law and Order


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Mondbasis Alpha 1


----------



## SteveJ (31 Okt. 2022)

Nils Holgersson


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2022)

O.C., California


----------



## Nastyghost (31 Okt. 2022)

Petrocelli


----------



## SteveJ (31 Okt. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2022)

Reacher


----------



## Max100 (1 Nov. 2022)

Safe House


----------



## Marco2 (1 Nov. 2022)

Tatort


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Unter Uns


----------



## SteveJ (1 Nov. 2022)

Viper


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Washington - Hinter verschlossenen Türen


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Xena


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Zwei Münchner in Hamburg


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Nov. 2022)

Auf Achse


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Balko


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Criminal Minds


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Derrick


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Ein Bayer auf Rügen


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Fringe


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Großstadtrevier


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Hawaii Five-O


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Immenhof


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Justified


----------



## Brian (1 Nov. 2022)

Kein Fall für FBI


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Leverage


----------



## Cherubini (1 Nov. 2022)

Munich Games


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Narcos


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Nov. 2022)

Otto - die Serie


----------



## hanskasper (1 Nov. 2022)

Person of Interest


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

Queens


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Renegade


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Nov. 2022)

Simon Templar


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Tatort


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Unseen


----------



## frank63 (1 Nov. 2022)

Vegas


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Weeds


----------



## Rolli (1 Nov. 2022)

XY - ungelöst


----------



## Austin (1 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone


----------



## Marco2 (2 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Max100 (2 Nov. 2022)

Airwolf


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Blue Bloods


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Charmed


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Derrick


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Ein Colt für alle Fälle


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Gute Zeiten,schlechte Zeiten


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Hinter Gittern


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Ivanhoe


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

J.A.G.


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

K1 Die Reportage


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Lie to me


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Mannix


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Navy CIS - New Orleans


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Ocean Girl


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Nov. 2022)

Pan Tau


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Quellen des Lebens


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Roots


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Smallville


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Tatort


----------



## Brian (2 Nov. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

Valor


----------



## Cherubini (2 Nov. 2022)

WandaVision


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2022)

XY-gelöst


----------



## SteveJ (2 Nov. 2022)

Yogi Bär


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Max100 (3 Nov. 2022)

Alf


----------



## Marco2 (3 Nov. 2022)

Bonanza


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Chicago Med


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Die Wicherts von nebenan


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Emergency Room


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Nov. 2022)

Gute Zeiten - schlechte Zeiten


----------



## Brian (3 Nov. 2022)

Hubert und Staller


----------



## SteveJ (3 Nov. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## tzdon (3 Nov. 2022)

Jerks


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Nov. 2022)

Kir Royal


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2022)

Letzte Spur Berlin


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Modern Family


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Nov. 2022)

Nonstop Nonsens


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Oz


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Pink Panther


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Queen of the South


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Renegade – Gnadenlose Jagd


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Scrubs


----------



## frank63 (3 Nov. 2022)

Traumschiff


----------



## Austin (3 Nov. 2022)

Undercover


----------



## Max100 (4 Nov. 2022)

Vier unter einem Dach


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2022)

WaPo Duisburg


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Nov. 2022)

X-Files


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Marco2 (4 Nov. 2022)

Zapp


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Alle meine Tiere


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Burn Notice


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Cannon


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Denver Clan


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Easy


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Friends


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Nov. 2022)

Hawaii 5-0


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Immer wenn er Pillen nahm


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

J.A.G.-Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Kojak


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2022)

Law & Order: Organized Crime


----------



## Brian (4 Nov. 2022)

Mannix


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2022)

Numb3rs - Die Logik des Verbrechens


----------



## SteveJ (4 Nov. 2022)

Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## Rolli (4 Nov. 2022)

Polizeiruf 110


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Nov. 2022)

Ronja die Räubertochter


----------



## frank63 (4 Nov. 2022)

Scrubs - Die Anfänger


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

The Last Ship


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2022)

Unbelievable.


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

V - Die Besucher


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2022)

Die Zauberer


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

A Gifted Man


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Blue Bloods


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Nov. 2022)

CSI Miami


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Dick und Doof


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Edel & Starck


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Friends


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Good Wife


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Hart aber herzlich


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Ice


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

J.A.G. - Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Kinder von Bullerbü


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Lie to me


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

McGyver


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Notruf Hafenkante


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Ohne Gnade


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Pink Panther


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Q-Force


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Sledge Hammer


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Two and a half men


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2022)

Über den Dächern Europas


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Vampire Diaries


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Walker - Texas Ranger


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Xanadu


----------



## frank63 (5 Nov. 2022)

Y - The Last Man


----------



## Rolli (5 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Nov. 2022)

Anna


----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2022)

Babylon Berlin


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Cyborg


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Die Rosenheim Cops


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Ein Fall für zwei


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Grantchester


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Hawaii Five O


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Im Namen des Gesetzes


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Jim Knopf


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Kommissarin Lucas


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

L Word


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Mord ist ihr Hobby


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Ninja Warrior


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Pink Panther


----------



## SteveJ (6 Nov. 2022)

Quarks & Co.


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Stubbe


----------



## SteveJ (6 Nov. 2022)

Tim & Struppi


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## SteveJ (6 Nov. 2022)

Viper


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Weissblaue Wintergeschichten


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

X-Man


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2022)

Yakari


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Zoo


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

Agatha Raisin


----------



## frank63 (6 Nov. 2022)

Bergretter


----------



## Cherubini (6 Nov. 2022)

California Clan


----------



## SteveJ (6 Nov. 2022)

Denver Clan


----------



## Rolli (6 Nov. 2022)

Euphoria


----------



## Max100 (7 Nov. 2022)

Fackeln im Sturm


----------



## Cherubini (7 Nov. 2022)

Golden Girls


----------



## Max100 (7 Nov. 2022)

Happy Days


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## Cherubini (7 Nov. 2022)

Jerks


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Käpt'n Balu und seine tollkühne Crew.


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Louis und Clark


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

M – Eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Nachtschwestern


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Outlander


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Percy Stuart


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Tatort


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Unter anderen Umständen


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Percy Stuard


Zählt nicht der 1. Buchstabe? Außerdem "Stuart"

Van der Valk


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Wilsberg ( Wo war der Fehler,nach O kommt P )


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Brian (7 Nov. 2022)

Yakari


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> ( Wo war der Fehler,nach O kommt P )


sorry, bin wohl urlaubsreif!

ZDFzeit


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Adelheid und ihre Mörder


----------



## SteveJ (7 Nov. 2022)

Blackadder


----------



## EmilS (7 Nov. 2022)

CSI: Vegas


----------



## pold1 (7 Nov. 2022)

DuckTales


----------



## Rolli (7 Nov. 2022)

Evil


----------



## frank63 (7 Nov. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Max100 (8 Nov. 2022)

Galidor


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Hör mal wer da hämmert!


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Ivanhoe


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

J.A.G.-Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Kleinstadtbahnhof ( Alte deutsche Serie mit Gustav Knuth )


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Law and Order


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Männerwirtschaft


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Navy CIS - LA


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Oasen


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Painkiller Jane


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Quasimodo


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Renegade


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Stubbe


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Taboo


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2022)

Vera


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

WandaVision


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

X-Factor


----------



## Rolli (8 Nov. 2022)

Yellowjackets


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## frank63 (8 Nov. 2022)

Alf


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Babylon Berlin


----------



## taurus79 (9 Nov. 2022)

CSI Miami


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## Max100 (9 Nov. 2022)

Eden


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Ferien auf Saltkrokan


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Garfield und seine Freunde


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Hart aber herzlich


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Ice Road Truckers


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

J.A.G.-Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Kalkofes Mattscheibe


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Law and Order


----------



## elcattivo0804 (9 Nov. 2022)

Miami Vice


----------



## Brian (9 Nov. 2022)

Nachtschwestern


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Ocean Girl


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Pumuckel


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

SOKO Leipzig


----------



## TNT (9 Nov. 2022)

Two and a half men


----------



## Marco2 (9 Nov. 2022)

Upps! Die Pannenshow


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Valor


----------



## pold1 (9 Nov. 2022)

Westworld


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

X-Factor-Das Unfassbare


----------



## taurus79 (9 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## frank63 (9 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2022)

Andromeda


----------



## Max100 (10 Nov. 2022)

Bikinis, Sand und Sonnenschein


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Cannon


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Daktari


----------



## TNT (10 Nov. 2022)

Eine schreckliche Familie


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

Grantchester


----------



## TNT (10 Nov. 2022)

Heidi


----------



## Brian (10 Nov. 2022)

Immer wenn er Pillen nahm


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Jerks


----------



## tzdon (10 Nov. 2022)

Killing Eve


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

L Word


----------



## SteveJ (10 Nov. 2022)

MacGyver


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2022)

Noble House


----------



## frank63 (10 Nov. 2022)

O.C., California


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Peripherie


----------



## Max100 (11 Nov. 2022)

*Q* Pootle


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Renegade


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Starsky & Hutch


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Tarzan


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Unsere keline Farm


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Valemont


----------



## Brian (11 Nov. 2022)

Wilsberg


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

X-Man


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Zombie 2


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Aktenzeichen XY ungelöst


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Bad Banks


----------



## frank63 (11 Nov. 2022)

Cagney & Lacey


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2022)

Denver Clan


----------



## Nastyghost (11 Nov. 2022)

Ein Fall für Zwei


----------



## Max100 (12 Nov. 2022)

F.B.I.


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Homeland


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Ice Road Truckers


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

JAG


----------



## pold1 (12 Nov. 2022)

KDD – Kriminaldauerdienst


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Limitless


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2022)

Mondbasis Alpha 1


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Nacy CIS - New Orleans


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Orange is the new black


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Pink Panther


----------



## hanskasper (12 Nov. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Renegade


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Stubbe


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

Unit One – Die Spezialisten


----------



## Brian (12 Nov. 2022)

Vorstadtweiber


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Wag the Dog


----------



## EmilS (12 Nov. 2022)

X-Men


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Yellowstone


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Z wie Zorro


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Akte X


----------



## SteveJ (12 Nov. 2022)

Babylon 5


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Chicago Fire


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2022)

Denver Clan


----------



## frank63 (12 Nov. 2022)

Ein Engel auf Erden


----------



## Nastyghost (12 Nov. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Max100 (13 Nov. 2022)

Ganz schön schwanger


----------



## Marco2 (13 Nov. 2022)

*"heute" *(ZDF Nachrichten)


----------



## Cherubini (13 Nov. 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *"heute" *(ZDF Nachrichten)


Nicht alles, was regelmäßig läuft, ist eine Serie ... 

Invincible


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Just Beyond


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

King of Queens


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Lindenstrasse


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Miami Vice


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Nachtschicht


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Nov. 2022)

Oliver Maass


----------



## Brian (13 Nov. 2022)

Pan Tau


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Rivalen der Rennbahn


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Sabrina total verhext


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Tage, die es nicht gab


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Vorstadtweiber


----------



## Rolli (13 Nov. 2022)

Wickie und die starken Männer


----------



## pold1 (13 Nov. 2022)

X-Factor


----------



## frank63 (13 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Punisher (13 Nov. 2022)

A-Team


----------



## Nastyghost (13 Nov. 2022)

Bonanza


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Caprica


----------



## Max100 (14 Nov. 2022)

Da kommt Kalle


----------



## Cherubini (14 Nov. 2022)

Ein Bayer auf Rügen


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Fargo


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Hawaii five-O


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

Inspector Gadget


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Jason King


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

King of Queens


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Nov. 2022)

Lindenstrasse


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Mannix


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Nachtcafé


----------



## Brian (14 Nov. 2022)

Ocean Girl


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Pan Tau


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Quarks & Co.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

Rome


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

SOKO Wien


----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

Tales from the Crypt


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2022)

UFO


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

Viper


----------



## Nastyghost (14 Nov. 2022)

Wir Kinder aus Bullerbü


----------



## frank63 (14 Nov. 2022)

X - Factor


----------



## Max100 (15 Nov. 2022)

Yacht Rock


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Z Nation


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Akte X


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Babylon 5


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Cagney & Lacey


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Dark Matter


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Ein Fall für Zwei


----------



## hanskasper (15 Nov. 2022)

Futurama


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Hart aber herzlich


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Jim Knopf


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

KDD


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Lady Boss


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Mordkommission Istanbul


----------



## Brian (15 Nov. 2022)

Nachtschwestern


----------



## tzdon (15 Nov. 2022)

Ozark


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

PanAm


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## SteveJ (15 Nov. 2022)

Rappelkiste


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Sabrina - total verhext!


----------



## tzdon (15 Nov. 2022)

The Killing


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

Unter anderen Umständen


----------



## Nastyghost (15 Nov. 2022)

Verliebt in Berlin


----------



## EmilS (15 Nov. 2022)

Watzmann ermittelt


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

XIII – Die Verschwörung


----------



## tzdon (15 Nov. 2022)

You - me - her ( lustige Netflix Serie über eine Dreierbeziehung)


----------



## Rolli (15 Nov. 2022)

ZERV – Zeit der Abrechnung


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Alf


----------



## elcattivo0804 (15 Nov. 2022)

Babylon Berlin


----------



## frank63 (15 Nov. 2022)

Californication


----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2022)

Daddy schafft uns alle.


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Echoes


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Grimm


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Hallo, Onkel Doc!


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

Justified


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

King of Queens


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Lindenstrasse


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

M*A*S*H


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Oasen


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Nov. 2022)

Petrocelli


----------



## Brian (16 Nov. 2022)

Q-Force


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

Rizzoli & Isles


----------



## Rolli (16 Nov. 2022)

S.W.A.T.


----------



## EmilS (16 Nov. 2022)

T.J. Hooker


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Nov. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## frank63 (16 Nov. 2022)

Väter der Klamotte


----------



## Max100 (17 Nov. 2022)

Wachgeküsst


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

X - Factor


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Z Nation


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Alles Betty!


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Blue Bloods


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Camelot


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Das Haus am Eaton Place


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Ein Heim für Tiere


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Nov. 2022)

Fackeln im Sturm


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2022)

Großstadtrevier


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Holocaust – Die Geschichte der Familie Weiss


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## SteveJ (17 Nov. 2022)

Jack Holborn


----------



## Rolli (17 Nov. 2022)

Klondike


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

Ladykracher


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Nov. 2022)

Monaco Franze


----------



## frank63 (17 Nov. 2022)

Nonstop Nonsens


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Origin


----------



## Marco2 (18 Nov. 2022)

Plattenküche


----------



## Max100 (18 Nov. 2022)

Quakquak und die Nichtmenschen.


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Star Trek


----------



## frank63 (18 Nov. 2022)

Traumschiff


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Vikings


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Wilsberg


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Yakari


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Zoo


----------



## Brian (18 Nov. 2022)

Alle Hunde lieben Theobald


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Borgia


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Californication


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Dexter


----------



## Rolli (18 Nov. 2022)

Ein starkes Team


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

Fringe


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Garfield


----------



## hanskasper (18 Nov. 2022)

How i met your mother


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

Ihr Auftritt, Al Mundy


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Nov. 2022)

Jack Holborn


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Kommissarin Heller


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2022)

Lady Chatterley


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Nov. 2022)

Michel aus Lönneberga


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Nord bei Nordwest


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Oben und unten


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Police Academy


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Renn Buddy renn


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Seattle Firefighters


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Tatort


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

Unter Uns


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Vorstadtweiber


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Wer weiß es, wer weiß es nicht?


----------



## Brian (19 Nov. 2022)

Xena


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Alf


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Big Bang theory


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

Chicago P.D.


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2022)

Denver Clan


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

*Ein Herz und eine Seele*...sehe ich heute noch gerne !!!


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2022)

Falcon Crest


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

GEO – Die Welt mit anderen Augen sehen


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

Hallo Deutschland


----------



## frank63 (19 Nov. 2022)

Inspektor Gadget


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Jumper


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2022)

Keine Gnade für Dad


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Lassie


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

MacGyver


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Nightrider


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Oasen


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Pinocchio


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Soko Wismar


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Timeless


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

Unter anderen Umständen


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

V - die besucher


----------



## Brian (20 Nov. 2022)

WaPo Bodensee


----------



## hanskasper (20 Nov. 2022)

Xena


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Z wie Zorro


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Aladdin


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Nov. 2022)

Black Beauty


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Criminal Intent


----------



## SteveJ (20 Nov. 2022)

Danni Lowinski


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2022)

Eden


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Max100 (21 Nov. 2022)

Ganz schön schwanger


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Hannah Montana


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Into the Night


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Jim Knopf


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Kobra, übernehmen sie


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

Lucifer


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Mannix


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Nonstop Nonsens


----------



## Brian (21 Nov. 2022)

Ocean Girl


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Nov. 2022)

Prison Break


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2022)

Ragnarök


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Silas


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2022)

Tim Thaler


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Nov. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2022)

*V* – Die außerirdischen Besucher kommen


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

WaPo Bodensee


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2022)

Xena


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

You’re the Worst


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Brian (22 Nov. 2022)

Am Fuss der blauen Berge


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

Bonanza


----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2022)

Cold Case - Kein Opfer ist je vergessen


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

Das Erbe der Guldenburgs


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Nov. 2022)

Ein Fall für Zwei


----------



## frank63 (22 Nov. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2022)

Hallo Holly


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Immer wieder Jim


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Jorinde und Joringel ( Märchenfilm )


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

King of Queens


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Lindenstrasse


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Mission Erde: Sie sind unter uns


----------



## Brian (23 Nov. 2022)

Nonstop Nonsens


----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2022)

Outlander


----------



## EmilS (23 Nov. 2022)

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## SteveJ (23 Nov. 2022)

Quarks & Co.


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Nov. 2022)

Rauchende Colts


----------



## frank63 (23 Nov. 2022)

Sabrina - total verhext!


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2022)

The Take - Zwei Jahrzehnte in der Mafia. ...


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Um Himmels Willen


----------



## EmilS (24 Nov. 2022)

Vera - Ein ganz spezieller Fall


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Washington - Hinter verschlossenen Türen


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

X-Man


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Alle Hunde lieben Theobald


----------



## Nastyghost (24 Nov. 2022)

Berlin Kreuzberg


----------



## Brian (24 Nov. 2022)

Cafe Wernicke


----------



## SteveJ (24 Nov. 2022)

Die Dinos


----------



## Rolli (24 Nov. 2022)

Edel & Starck


----------



## Austin (24 Nov. 2022)

Friends


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Gilmore Girls


----------



## Austin (24 Nov. 2022)

House of the Dragon


----------



## frank63 (24 Nov. 2022)

Inspector Gadget


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Jack Holborn


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Ich mach mal mit dem "K" weiter....

Käpt'n Balu und seine tollkühne Crew


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

La Brea


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

M - eine Stadt sucht einen Mörder


----------



## Cherubini (25 Nov. 2022)

Narcos


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Orange is the new black


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Polizeiinspektion 1


----------



## Punisher (25 Nov. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Revenge


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Stubbe


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Tokyo Vice


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Unter Uns


----------



## Austin (25 Nov. 2022)

Vikings


----------



## Brian (25 Nov. 2022)

Weissblaue Geschichten


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

X-Factor: Das Unfassbare


----------



## SteveJ (25 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Z Nation


----------



## Nastyghost (25 Nov. 2022)

Alles Klara


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2022)

Burn Notice


----------



## Rolli (25 Nov. 2022)

Catweazle


----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2022)

Daktari


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Empire


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Gangs of London


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Hannah Montana


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Nachtschwestern


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Nachtschwestern



Kommt nach dem "H" das "N"???


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby ( Sorry hatte auf den Nachnamen geschaut )


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

Kein Fall für FBI


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Law and Order


----------



## Brian (26 Nov. 2022)

MacGyver


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2022)

Noble House


----------



## frank63 (26 Nov. 2022)

Outlander


----------



## Nastyghost (26 Nov. 2022)

Police Squad


----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2022)

*Q*-Force. Animation


----------



## Cherubini (27 Nov. 2022)

Room 104


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Safe House


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Tatort


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

*V* – Die Besucher


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Wickie


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

X - Factor


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Z Nation


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

A-Team


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

Bonanza


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Chicago Fire


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Denver Clan


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

Eine schrecklich nette Familie


----------



## Brian (27 Nov. 2022)

FBI


----------



## hanskasper (27 Nov. 2022)

Gotham


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

House of the Dragon


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Just Beyond


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Klimbim


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2022)

Law & Order Paris


----------



## Punisher (27 Nov. 2022)

Miami Vice


----------



## frank63 (27 Nov. 2022)

NCIS - Hawaii


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Nov. 2022)

Orange is the new black


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2022)

Pan Tau


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Rauchende Colts


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

S.W.A.T.


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Timm Thaler


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Nov. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Vorstadtweiber


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Warrior​


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Yes, Dear


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2022)

Zur Sache Schätzchen


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2022)

A-Team


----------



## SteveJ (28 Nov. 2022)

Baywatch


----------



## EmilS (28 Nov. 2022)

Cannon


----------



## SteveJ (28 Nov. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2022)

Eureka - Die geheime Stadt


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Nov. 2022)

Fünf Freunde


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2022)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)

Hessische Geschichten


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Ich heirate eine Familie


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)

JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre.


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Kojak


----------



## EmilS (29 Nov. 2022)

Ladykracher


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Mensch Bachmann


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Nachtschwesern


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Orange is the new black


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Polizeiruf 110


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Q & Q


----------



## Brian (29 Nov. 2022)

Ritas Welt


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Siren


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2022)

Tabaluga


----------



## SteveJ (29 Nov. 2022)

Unter Uns


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Nov. 2022)

Verrückt nach Meer


----------



## frank63 (29 Nov. 2022)

Wer ist hier der Boss?


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2022)

Xanandu


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2022)

You Rang, M’Lord?


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Zack und Quack


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Achtung Abzocke


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Blue Bloods


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Colony


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Derrick


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Nov. 2022)

Ein Fall für Zwei


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

F.B.I


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

GZSZ


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Hannibal


----------



## Brian (30 Nov. 2022)

Immer wenn er Pillen nahm


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## SteveJ (30 Nov. 2022)

Knight Rider


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Lassie🐶


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Monk


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2022)

Nobel


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2022)

Onedin-Linie


----------



## Nastyghost (30 Nov. 2022)

Petrocelli


----------



## frank63 (30 Nov. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Ragnarök


----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2022)

Sailor Moon


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

Tatort


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Vegas


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Dez. 2022)

Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Yellowstone


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Zero


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2022)

A-Team


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2022)

Bonanza


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2022)

Caligula


----------



## EmilS (1 Dez. 2022)

Dahoam is Dahoam


----------



## frank63 (1 Dez. 2022)

Ein Colt für alle Fälle


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Falcon Crest


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Heroes


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Ice Road Truckers


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Jane the Virgin


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Karlson vom Dach


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Lizzie McGuire


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Monk


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Navy CIS


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Orange is the new black


----------



## Brian (2 Dez. 2022)

Polizeiruf 110


----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2022)

Rizzoli & Isles


----------



## frank63 (2 Dez. 2022)

Sesamstrasse


----------



## Nastyghost (2 Dez. 2022)

Tatort


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2022)

Unser Charly


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

V.I.P. - Die Bodyguards


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Wer ist hier der Boss?


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

ZDF royal


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

A-Team


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Balko


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Cagney & Lacey


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Die Waltons


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Emergency Room - Die Notaufnahme


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Friesland


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Hafengeschichten


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2022)

Jacob und Adele


----------



## Punisher (3 Dez. 2022)

K11


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

Law and Order


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

McLeods Töchter


----------



## frank63 (3 Dez. 2022)

N24 Wissen


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Oktoberfest 1900


----------



## Crunchip (3 Dez. 2022)

Powerpuff Girls


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2022)

Queens


----------



## Nastyghost (3 Dez. 2022)

Rote Rosen


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Simon & Simon


----------



## Cherubini (4 Dez. 2022)

This Is Us


----------



## Crunchip (4 Dez. 2022)

Um die Welt mit Barbapapa


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Verrückt nach Meer


----------



## Crunchip (4 Dez. 2022)

Wer ist hier der Boss


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

*X*-Factor


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Yakari


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Zack und Quack


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

Alle Hunde lieben Theobald


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Dez. 2022)

Bonanza


----------



## Brian (4 Dez. 2022)

CSI Miami


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Dallas


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2022)

Ein Taunuskrimi


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Fleischhauer – 9 Minuten netto


----------



## SteveJ (4 Dez. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Crunchip (4 Dez. 2022)

Hannah Montana


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Imbiss mit Biss


----------



## Crunchip (4 Dez. 2022)

JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## EmilS (4 Dez. 2022)

Kommissarin Lund


----------



## Crunchip (4 Dez. 2022)

Lucky Luke


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Monk


----------



## Crunchip (4 Dez. 2022)

NCIS New Orleans


----------



## frank63 (4 Dez. 2022)

Orange is the new black


----------



## Crunchip (4 Dez. 2022)

Peanuts


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## Max100 (5 Dez. 2022)

S.W.A.T.


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2022)

Tabaluga


----------



## Max100 (5 Dez. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

V.I.P. – Die Bodyguards


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Weißblaue Geschichten


----------



## Brian (5 Dez. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Dez. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Brian (5 Dez. 2022)

Aladin


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Beforeigners


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Candice Renoir


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2022)

Denver Clan


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Ein Colt für alle Fälle


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Full House


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

Graf Duckula - Geschichten mit Biss


----------



## SteveJ (5 Dez. 2022)

Hardcastle & McCormick


----------



## elcattivo0804 (5 Dez. 2022)

Immer für dich da


----------



## tzdon (5 Dez. 2022)

Jerks


----------



## frank63 (5 Dez. 2022)

Klinik am Südring


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Dez. 2022)

Lassie


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

M*A*S*H


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Navy CIS - New Orleans


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Oben ohne


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Percy Stuart


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Quarks & Co


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Siska


----------



## Nastyghost (6 Dez. 2022)

Timm Thaler


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

UFO


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Vorstadtweiber


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Wer ist hier der Boss?


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Xena


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Zwei Münchner in Hamburg


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Alf


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Buddenbrooks


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Californication


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Derrick


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Eine schrecklich nette Familie


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

Hannah Montana


----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

Ihr Auftritt, Al Mundy


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2022)

Jane Eyre


----------



## frank63 (6 Dez. 2022)

King of Queens


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Lasko


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Dez. 2022)

Matlock


----------



## Max100 (7 Dez. 2022)

Navy CIS


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Orange is the new black


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Prison Break


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Quack Pack


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Racko – Ein Hund für alle Fälle


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Sesamstrasse


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Top of the Lake


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Undercover Boss


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Vegas


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

WaPo Bodensee


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Younger


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Zack und Quack


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Aladin ( Zeichentrickserie )


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Burn Notice


----------



## Brian (7 Dez. 2022)

Cafe Wernicke


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Die Schnäppchenjäger


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Episodes


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Fackeln im Sturm


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

Hallo – Hotel Sacher? Portier!


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Inspector Banks


----------



## SteveJ (7 Dez. 2022)

Jack Holborn


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Köln 50667


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2022)

Lucifer


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Michel aus Lönneberga


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Nachbarn


----------



## Punisher (7 Dez. 2022)

Onedin-Linie


----------



## Nastyghost (7 Dez. 2022)

Pan Tau


----------



## elcattivo0804 (7 Dez. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## frank63 (7 Dez. 2022)

Renegade


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2022)

Swat


----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2022)

The Take - Zwei Jahrzehnte in der Mafia


----------



## Cherubini (8 Dez. 2022)

Unter Uns


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Vikings


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Wer ist hier der Boss?


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

X – Die Serie


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2022)

Yakari


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Zack und Quack


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Alarm für Cobra 11


----------



## EmilS (8 Dez. 2022)

Baron Noir


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Chicago P.D.


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Daktari


----------



## frank63 (8 Dez. 2022)

Ein Fall für Zwei


----------



## Nastyghost (8 Dez. 2022)

Fünf Freunde


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2022)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Max100 (9 Dez. 2022)

Hallo Holly


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2022)

Ich heirate eine Familie


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Jim Knopf


----------



## EmilS (9 Dez. 2022)

Käpt’n Blaubärs Seemannsgarn


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Love Boat


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Mannix


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Nacy CIS - Hawaii


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Old City Blues


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Pink Panther


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Renegade


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Soko Köln


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Unter Uns


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

Vampire Academy


----------



## Brian (9 Dez. 2022)

Wilsberg


----------



## frank63 (9 Dez. 2022)

X - Faktor


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2022)

You are Wanted


----------



## Max100 (10 Dez. 2022)

Zack & Cody an Bord


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2022)

Agentin mit Herz


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Blue Bloods


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Columbo


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Die Leute von der Shiloh Ranch


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Ein Colt für alle Fälle


----------



## Brian (10 Dez. 2022)

Fred Feuerstein


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten


----------



## EmilS (10 Dez. 2022)

Homeland


----------



## frank63 (10 Dez. 2022)

Ice Road Truckers


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)

Jack & Jill


----------



## Marco2 (11 Dez. 2022)

Kojak – Einsatz in Manhattan​


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Landscapers


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

MacGyver


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Nachtschwestern


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

Orange is the new black


----------



## Brian (11 Dez. 2022)

Percy Stuart


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Querschnitt


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Roseanne


----------



## tzdon (11 Dez. 2022)

Suits


----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Trio mit vier Fäusten


----------



## EmilS (11 Dez. 2022)

Über Land


----------



## frank63 (11 Dez. 2022)

V - Wars


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2022)

Wargames


----------



## Max100 (12 Dez. 2022)

X-Faktor - Das Unfassbare


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2022)

Zack und Quack


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Akte X


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Babylon Berlin


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Cafe Wernicke


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Daheim in…


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Ein Engel auf Erden


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Brian (12 Dez. 2022)

Großstadtrevier


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Hart aber herzlich


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Inspector Banks


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

JAG


----------



## EmilS (12 Dez. 2022)

Koh-Lanta


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2022)

Lindenstraße


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

MacGyver


----------



## frank63 (12 Dez. 2022)

Nightly Pop


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

Otto-Der Film


----------



## Max100 (13 Dez. 2022)

Pacific Heat


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Quantico


----------



## mary jane (13 Dez. 2022)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Otto-Der Film


ich wusste gar nicht, das es Otto -Der Film schon als Serie gibt


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2022)

Rintintin


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

Shopping Queen


----------



## Brian (13 Dez. 2022)

Tabaluga


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

V.I.P. – Die Bodyguards


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

WaPo Duisburg


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2022)

X -Factor


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2022)

Zahn um Zahn.


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Alf


----------



## EmilS (14 Dez. 2022)

Barcelona Nights


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Charmed


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

Die Zwei


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Eine schrecklich nette Familie


----------



## Brian (14 Dez. 2022)

Forellenhof


----------



## frank63 (14 Dez. 2022)

Gilmore Girls


----------



## Max100 (15 Dez. 2022)

Hart aber herzlich


----------



## Cherubini (15 Dez. 2022)

In aller Freundschaft


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

JAG


----------



## Brian (15 Dez. 2022)

Kommissar Rex


----------



## frank63 (15 Dez. 2022)

*L* Word


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2022)

Menthalist


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2022)

Nemo


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Onedin Linie


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Paulchen Panther


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Soko Köln


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Traumschiff


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Überflieger


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

Vampire Diaries


----------



## Brian (16 Dez. 2022)

Wilsberg


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2022)

X - Factor


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Nastyghost (16 Dez. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2022)

A-Team


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Dez. 2022)

Black Beauty


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Chicago Med


----------



## Brian (17 Dez. 2022)

Daktari


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Eine amerikanische Familie


----------



## Nastyghost (17 Dez. 2022)

Fawlty Towers


----------



## frank63 (17 Dez. 2022)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2022)

Halt and Catch Fire


----------



## Nastyghost (18 Dez. 2022)

Ihr Auftrag - Al Mundy


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

JAG


----------



## Brian (18 Dez. 2022)

Kein Fall für FBI


----------



## frank63 (18 Dez. 2022)

Lucifer


----------



## Marco2 (19 Dez. 2022)

Miami Vice


----------



## Max100 (19 Dez. 2022)

Nils Holgerson


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Dez. 2022)

O.C. California


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Pink Panther


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## SteveJ (19 Dez. 2022)

Robin Hood


----------



## frank63 (19 Dez. 2022)

Sabrina - total verhext!


----------



## Nastyghost (19 Dez. 2022)

Timm Thaler


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Vorstadtweiber


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Wer weiß denn sowas


----------



## Brian (19 Dez. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2022)

Zack und Quack


----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2022)

vertippt, sorry


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Alf


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Dez. 2022)

Black Beauty


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Chicago Fire


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Denver Clan


----------



## Brian (20 Dez. 2022)

ERin verrücktes Paar


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2022)

Firefly


----------



## Nastyghost (20 Dez. 2022)

Gute Zeiten schlechte Zeiten


----------



## frank63 (20 Dez. 2022)

Hart aber herzlich


----------



## Max100 (21 Dez. 2022)

Ihr auftritt Al Mundy


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

Julia - Wege ins Glück


----------



## SteveJ (21 Dez. 2022)

Kaisermühlen Blues


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Law and Order


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

Mord mit Aussicht


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

NCIS - New Orleans


----------



## Brian (21 Dez. 2022)

Oktober Road


----------



## Nastyghost (21 Dez. 2022)

Petrocelli


----------



## Punisher (21 Dez. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2022)

Raumschiff Enterprise


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2022)

Saber Rider und die Star Sheriffs


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Tschugger


----------



## SteveJ (22 Dez. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

V.I.P. – Die Bodyguards


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

WaPo Bodensee


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Zoo


----------



## Nastyghost (22 Dez. 2022)

Auf Achse


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Ballers


----------



## frank63 (22 Dez. 2022)

Chicago Justice


----------



## Austin (22 Dez. 2022)

Dexter


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)

East West 101


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Flipper


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Dez. 2022)

Gute Zeiten - schlechte Zeiten


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2022)

Hafengeschichten


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

JAG


----------



## Nastyghost (23 Dez. 2022)

Krempoli


----------



## Austin (23 Dez. 2022)

Lilyhammer


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2022)

Mein Mann kann


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Nachbarn


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Orange is the new black


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Percy Stuart


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## Brian (24 Dez. 2022)

Rintintin


----------



## frank63 (24 Dez. 2022)

Sabrina - total verhext!


----------



## Brian (25 Dez. 2022)

Tim Thaler


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

V.I.P. – Die Bodyguards


----------



## Austin (25 Dez. 2022)

Warrior Nun


----------



## frank63 (25 Dez. 2022)

X-Factor


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Zack & Cody an Bord


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

A-Team


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Burn Notice


----------



## Punisher (26 Dez. 2022)

Cannon


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Denver Clan


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Ein Bayer auf Rügen


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Großstadtrevier


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Hawaii Five-O


----------



## Brian (26 Dez. 2022)

Inspector Barneby


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

JAG


----------



## hanskasper (26 Dez. 2022)

Killing Eve


----------



## frank63 (26 Dez. 2022)

Lost


----------



## Cherubini (27 Dez. 2022)

Melrose Place


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Dez. 2022)

Nonstop Nonsens


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Onedin-Linie


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Pink Panther


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Renegade


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Straßen von San Francisco


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Tadellöser & Wolff


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Vorstadtweiber


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Willi wills wissen


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Brian (27 Dez. 2022)

Zoo


----------



## frank63 (27 Dez. 2022)

Akte X


----------



## Nastyghost (27 Dez. 2022)

Bonanza


----------



## Cherubini (28 Dez. 2022)

California Clan


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Denver Clan


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Eine amerikanische Familie


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Falcon Crest


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Game of Silence


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2022)

Hotel


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

Ich heirate eine Familie


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

JAG


----------



## Nastyghost (28 Dez. 2022)

Krempoli


----------



## Brian (28 Dez. 2022)

Lindenstrasse


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

Monaco Franze


----------



## frank63 (28 Dez. 2022)

Navy CIS: L.A


----------



## Nastyghost (29 Dez. 2022)

Outer Banks


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Paulchen Panther


----------



## SteveJ (29 Dez. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Renegade


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Sandmännchen


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

traumschiff


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Unter uns


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Vorstadtweiber


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Wer weiß denn sowas


----------



## Brian (29 Dez. 2022)

Xena


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## frank63 (29 Dez. 2022)

Zack und Quack


----------



## Punisher (29 Dez. 2022)

A-Team


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Blue Bloods


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Chicago Hope


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Daktari


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Ein Fall für zwei


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Falcon Crest


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Gute Zeiten schlechte Zeiten


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2022)

Hotel


----------



## Brian (30 Dez. 2022)

Ice Pilots


----------



## tzdon (30 Dez. 2022)

Jerks


----------



## frank63 (30 Dez. 2022)

Kojak


----------



## Cherubini (31 Dez. 2022)

Liebe und Anarchie


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Mein Mann kann


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Nacy CIS - New Orleans


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

On my Block


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Pink Panther


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Quincy


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Renegade


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Shooter


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Tarantula


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

V.I.P. – Die Bodyguards


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Weissblaue Geschichten


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

X-Factor


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Zorro


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

A-Team


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Burn Notice


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2022)

Chicago Hope


----------



## Brian (31 Dez. 2022)

Die Profis


----------



## frank63 (31 Dez. 2022)

Eine schrecklich nette Familie


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Fawlty towers


----------



## Marco2 (1 Jan. 2023)

GANZ SCHÖN SCHWANGER​


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Hawaii five o


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Ich und die anderen


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

JAG


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Kein Fall für FBI


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Lucifer


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

MacGyver


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Nacy CIS - L.A.


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Ohne Schnitzel geht es nicht


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Pink Panther


----------



## Brian (1 Jan. 2023)

Quincy


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Rambo II


----------



## Nastyghost (1 Jan. 2023)

Sesamstrasse


----------



## frank63 (1 Jan. 2023)

Traumschiff


----------



## Max100 (2 Jan. 2023)

Unter uns


----------



## frank63 (2 Jan. 2023)

V - Die Besucher


----------



## Brian (2 Jan. 2023)

Wilsberg


----------



## SteveJ (2 Jan. 2023)

Xena


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2023)

Young Sheldon


----------



## thotti (2 Jan. 2023)

Zorro


----------



## Max100 (3 Jan. 2023)

A-Team


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2023)

Bonanza


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

Chicago Med


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Die Leute von der Shiloh Ranch


----------



## Cherubini (3 Jan. 2023)

Emergency Room


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

F.B.I.


----------



## Cherubini (3 Jan. 2023)

Golden Girls


----------



## Brian (3 Jan. 2023)

Hafendedektiv


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2023)

Ich heirate eine Familie


----------



## SteveJ (3 Jan. 2023)

JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## frank63 (3 Jan. 2023)

King of Queens


----------



## Max100 (4 Jan. 2023)

L.A. Heat“


----------



## frank63 (4 Jan. 2023)

Monk


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Jan. 2023)

Nonstop Nonsens


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Ollies total verrückte Farm


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2023)

Peanuts


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2023)

Quincy


----------



## Nastyghost (4 Jan. 2023)

Rote Rosen


----------



## Max100 (5 Jan. 2023)

Safe House


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Traumschiff


----------



## Nastyghost (5 Jan. 2023)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

V-Die außerirdischen Besucher kommen


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Wer wird Millionär


----------



## Brian (5 Jan. 2023)

Xena


----------



## frank63 (5 Jan. 2023)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Max100 (6 Jan. 2023)

Zack und Quack.


----------



## Cherubini (6 Jan. 2023)

Andor


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Burn Notice


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Cafe Wernicke


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Dallas


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Earth


----------



## frank63 (6 Jan. 2023)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Gute Zeiten schlechte Zeiten


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2023)

Hotel


----------



## Brian (6 Jan. 2023)

Inspector Barnaby


----------



## Cherubini (Samstag um 07:57)

Jerks


----------



## vdbnvqenklj123f89nj (Samstag um 11:29)

Knight Rider


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 11:40)

Lucifer


----------



## SteveJ (Samstag um 11:48)

Magnum


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 12:13)

NCIS - New Orleans


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 12:47)

October Road


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 14:52)

Paulchen Panther


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 15:05)

Quincy


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 15:47)

Renegade


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:14)

Shooter


----------



## Punisher (Samstag um 16:18)

Tarantula


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:20)

Unsere kleine Farm


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 16:22)

V.I.P. – Die Bodyguards


----------



## Brian (Samstag um 16:23)

Wilsberg


----------



## frank63 (Samstag um 16:31)

*X*-Factor


----------



## Max100 (Sonntag um 05:43)

Yamashitas Gold – Der Fluch


----------



## Cherubini (Sonntag um 07:48)

Zoomania+


----------



## Nastyghost (Sonntag um 07:50)

Auf Achse


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 08:36)

Berlin Tag und Nacht


----------



## SteveJ (Sonntag um 11:07)

CHiPs


----------



## Cherubini (Sonntag um 11:18)

Downton Abbey


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 11:47)

Eine schrecklich nette Familie


----------



## donpicha (Sonntag um 12:33)

Free Willy


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 12:41)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 13:52)

Hubert & Staller


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 14:23)

Ich heirate eine Familie


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 15:00)

John Klings Abenteuer


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 15:05)

King of Queens


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 15:24)

Lieber Onkel Bill


----------



## frank63 (Sonntag um 15:25)

Malibu Rescue


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 15:52)

Neighbours


----------



## Brian (Sonntag um 16:47)

Ohne Dchnitzel geht es nicht


----------



## Nastyghost (Sonntag um 17:18)

Petrocelli


----------



## Punisher (Sonntag um 21:27)

Quincy


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 05:15)

Ranger Rob​


----------



## Max100 (Montag um 05:53)

Sailor Moon - Das Mädchen mit den Zauberkräften


----------



## Max100 (Montag um 05:56)

Sailor Moon


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 09:52)

Traumschiff


----------



## jens4975 (Montag um 10:24)

Unter Uns


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 11:46)

*V* – Die außerirdischen Besucher kommen


----------



## Brian (Montag um 12:35)

Wilsberg


----------



## SteveJ (Montag um 19:08)

X-Factor: Das Unfassbare


----------



## Marco2 (Montag um 21:16)

Yes, Prime Minister​


----------



## frank63 (Montag um 22:36)

Zack & Cody an Bord


----------



## Max100 (Dienstag um 05:59)

Acht Tage


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 09:58)

Blue Bloods


----------



## Nastyghost (Dienstag um 13:09)

CSI Miami


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 13:35)

Daktari


----------



## Brian (Dienstag um 15:05)

Ein Fall für zwei


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 22:53)

Forsthaus Falkenau


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:36)

Geheimnisvolle Wildnis


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:38)

Hawaii five o


----------



## Marco2 (Dienstag um 23:40)

Inas Reisen


----------



## frank63 (Dienstag um 23:50)

JAG - Im Auftrag der Ehre


----------



## Marco2 (Mittwoch um 00:04)

Küstenwache


----------



## Max100 (Mittwoch um 06:17)

Laban, das kleine Gespenst.


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 10:12)

Moon Knight


----------



## Brian (Mittwoch um 12:31)

Nachtschwestern


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 15:49)

Onedin-Linie


----------



## RoadDog (Mittwoch um 19:38)

Peripherie


----------



## Punisher (Mittwoch um 19:58)

Quincy


----------



## RoadDog (Mittwoch um 20:35)

Rookie Blue


----------



## Nastyghost (Mittwoch um 20:42)

Schwarzwaldklinik


----------



## RoadDog (Mittwoch um 21:58)

Treason


----------



## thotti (Mittwoch um 22:53)

Unter der Sonne Kaliforniens


----------



## frank63 (Mittwoch um 23:06)

V.I.P. – Die Bodyguards


----------



## thotti (Mittwoch um 23:12)

Westworld


----------



## Max100 (Gestern um 06:11)

Xanadu


----------



## frank63 (Gestern um 10:54)

Young Sheldon


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 12:50)

Zahn um Zahn


----------



## Nastyghost (Gestern um 13:11)

Am Fuss der blauen Berge


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:20)

Bonanza


----------



## RoadDog (Gestern um 13:31)

Carnival Row


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 13:43)

Die Leute von der Siloh Ranch


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 14:16)

Elementary


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 14:26)

Falcon Crest


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 14:42)

Game of Thrones


----------



## RoadDog (Gestern um 14:46)

Hardcastle & McCormick


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 14:53)

Inspektor Barneby


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 15:06)

Justified


----------



## thotti (Gestern um 15:45)

King of Queens


----------



## hanskasper (Gestern um 15:56)

Leverage


----------



## Brian (Gestern um 16:35)

Mein Onkel vom Mars


----------



## RoadDog (Gestern um 17:17)

Nashville


----------



## Punisher (Gestern um 17:19)

Onedin Linie


----------



## RoadDog (Gestern um 19:35)

Peacemaker


----------



## thotti (Gestern um 19:43)

Quantico


----------



## Nastyghost (Gestern um 22:24)

Reich und schön


----------



## Austin (Gestern um 22:33)

Stranger Things


----------



## Max100 (Vor 20 Minuten)

Tabaluga


----------

